# Statuszeile editieren/Adresszeile editieren



## mudderbaimer (15. August 2002)

Moin

Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage die Adress bzw. die Statuszeile verändern und zwar das in der Statuszeile nicht mehr dieses Fertig steht sondern DIAKO FLENSBURG und in der Adresszeile das gleiche,

Wie mach ich das?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Ripper (15. August 2002)

first 

UTFSE

then

use selfhtml

Ich glaub sowat haten wir schonmal


----------



## kasi (15. August 2002)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass dir da HTML was nutzt.
Ich glaube Ripper meinte JAvascript.

Trotzdem:

Suchen!


----------



## Ripper (15. August 2002)

ay man SelfHtml beinhaltet auch javascript.


cu Ripper


----------



## kasi (15. August 2002)

Ja Ripper das tut es zwar und ich hab mich da ehrlich gesagt leicht
verplappert. Sorry hierfür.
Doch explizit zu diesem Thema steht da nix drin und im Vergleich zur HTML-Dokumentation baut das Ganze mehr auf beispielen auf, nennt zwar alle Funktionen, aber leider etwas unübersichtlich und die die wir hier brauchen stehen zwar drin, doch wird man dafür mehrere Tage brauchen um sie richtig zusammensetzen zu können. 
Und deswegen eher weniger geeignet...


----------



## Ripper (15. August 2002)

Und was würdest du empfehlen *bingradaufdersuchenachalternativen* was für ein langes wort 

curipper


----------



## MistR-X (15. August 2002)

hehehe hier    
hihi such halt mal nach adressleiste oder statusleiste oder so
ich wette du wirst fündig


----------



## Nino (22. August 2002)

Klick mich =)


----------



## mudderbaimer (26. August 2002)

thx läuft jetzt


----------

